# Who should be England's next manager?



## Soul boy 68

England now seem to be the " laughing stock of world football" following Sam Allardyce's departure after only 67 days and one game in charge. So now the FA have to do it all again but who would you like to see as the next England manager? Your thoughts, opinions and comments in what seems to be a poisoned chalice.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

i've picked Redknapp but i was torn between him and Bruce got to be one of them 2 i think


----------



## shycho

LewisChadwick7 said:


> i've picked Redknapp but i was torn between him and Bruce got to be one of them 2 i think


Yeah because 'arry isn't a corrupt bar steward. He'd have the England team relocated to Jersey for tax purposes.

I'd give someone new a chance instead of going for old washed up English managers who have never achieved much.

How bad can someone like Neville or Shearer do having a bit of passion in the dressing room (although admittedly no experience at finishing mid-table in the premier league), compared to a startled owl or someone who can't tell Wayne Rooney where to play?


----------



## LewisChadwick7

shycho said:


> Yeah because 'arry isn't a corrupt bar steward. He'd have the England team relocated to Jersey for tax purposes.
> 
> I'd give someone new a chance instead of going for old washed up English managers who have never achieved much.
> 
> How bad can someone like Neville or Shearer do having a bit of passion in the dressing room (although admittedly no experience at finishing mid-table in the premier league), compared to a startled owl or someone who can't tell Wayne Rooney where to play?


they're all corrupt! they're not daft..it's just the clever ones that are not daft enough to go talking to 'business' men let the agent do it and then blame him and deny all knowledge if anything comes out... and the FA? no one can tell me they're not bent!


----------



## 50spence

If it was a company you would close the doors. Can't get a decent manager, can't win anything lock her up I say!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Overdoser

I can see it being Steve Bruce......


----------



## Clancy

Never mind the manager, half the players need the sack. Put whoever you want in charge, the players are still a bunch of prideless money grabbers who can't be bothered with international football so nothing will change


----------



## Kimo

Harry redknapp?

You on crack?


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Kimo said:


> Harry redknapp?
> 
> You on crack?


come on kimo who's your suggestion :lol: other than bruce or redknapp i'd only be happy with eddie howe but cant see him leaving bournemouth  look at redknapps results and he's proven for me at doing the job!


----------



## Jonny_R

You've missed Eric Cantona off the list following his 2nd Pledge video this year went up last night :lol:

Both pledge videos well worth a watch and abit of a giggle if youve got 10 mins spare.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

might as well employee the chuckle brothers as it'll still be the same **** 11 that go out and dont perform on the big stage, it's all good beating mickey mouse teams but you learn naff all and then when a proper team comes along it tells


----------



## A&J

Whoever it will be it wont help you jack s#!t


----------



## chongo

A&J said:


> Whoever it will be it wont help you jack s#!t


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kerr

After just being burned by dodgy Sam, dodgy Redknapp would be a dangerous choice. 

The reason England when for Sam was for someone to put a little fight into the England team. It's going to be someone similar and not a flair manager. 

I'd say someone like Steve Bruce will be high up the list.


----------



## Kimo

Brucey for me


----------



## Shug

Berti Vogts.


----------



## trv8

Vinny Jones .


----------



## andy665

Ian Wright - speaks his mind, seems to understand the game - would certainly get the players fired up


----------



## Ravinder

Alan shearer for me.


----------



## danwel

Alan Shearer...really?!??!?! we need a manager and a proper one at that with experience.


----------



## Andyg_TSi

Wonder if Sir Alex would like to come out of retirement......


----------



## Kerr

Andyg_TSi said:


> Wonder if Sir Alex would like to come out of retirement......


For England? :lol: :lol:

I don't agree with the Shearer comments either. He's a decent pundit, but I don't think he'll ever be a manager


----------



## Andyg_TSi

Kerr said:


> For England? :lol: :lol:
> 
> I don't agree with the Shearer comments either. He's a decent pundit, but I don't think he'll ever be a manager


I know he said hed never do it, but if you want the best, it'd be worth another ask


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Not Shearer; Can't no way solely blame him, but he managed (albeit 8/9 games)Newcastle and they got relegated.

But more than that, I just don't think he has the tactical know-how, at least it doesn't come across that way to me.

Ideal Englishman, is Terry Venables IMO.

Best foreigner? Wenger...yeah, I know I'm Arsenal, but you know it makes sense


----------



## Bulkhead

If you want to guarantee a home win, then it has to be Nigel Farage - he wouldn't allow any foreign team into the country so we'd win by default! TBH, whoever gets the job will have an uphill struggle. The EPL teams are so powerful they limit the time players are available for England duty. There also seems to be a lack of heart/conviction/backbone etc. in most players. No lack of ego though, which is probably the main issue. At least the bar is low at the moment so the new manager will look good no matter what.


----------



## Floss

Eric Cantona  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shug

Take Gordon Strachan. Please.
You don't have to make him your manager. Just ... take him.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Bulkhead said:


> If you want to guarantee a home win, then it has to be Nigel Farage - he wouldn't allow any foreign team into the country so we'd win by default! TBH, whoever gets the job will have an uphill struggle. The EPL teams are so powerful they limit the time players are available for England duty. There also seems to be a lack of heart/conviction/backbone etc. in most players. No lack of ego though, which is probably the main issue. At least the bar is low at the moment so the new manager will look good no matter what.


Team was picked with fear, we protected with Dier rather than pick players who can control the football.

An English trait I'm afraid.

Centre midfield lacked ability on the ball we picked too many players who are better off the ball with either offensive runs or tackling.

Can you see Busquets in Dier or Henderson?

Nah, me neither.

England can't change much as the players are the same so it feels stagnant.

It's about how we want to play, fix that then we can build, define your style then prioritise players that suit that profile.

Who is brave enough to do it, Southgate?

Last brave one was Venables...Venables picked a style, then selected players for his style.

He had strong pillars both physically and technically.

We NEED a brave coach.


----------



## SBM

Me - I'll happy take it for a 7 figure payout after 67 days of doing nothing! I don't know a thing a bout footie but I would guarantee I would do better and last longer than SA did :lol:


----------



## VIPER

I think, barring a couple of catastrophic performances and results from the next two games (which is distinctly possible right now), I reckon we all know Southgate's going to get the job, arguably only by default as there are so few genuinely credible candidates.


----------



## Shug

VIPER said:


> I think, barring a couple of catastrophic performances and results from the next two games (which is distinctly possible right now), I reckon we all know Southgate's going to get the job, arguably only by default as there are so few genuinely credible candidates.


I wouldn't worry about the next game. No way will Scotland beat England. Its nothing to do with respective ability and form. It should be just another game but the approach to playing England up here is pathetic. Its no wonder they lose.


----------

